# Yay! I got a keeper! Come to the party!



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Break out the margaritas! I just did the sun-fade test on my 2nd replacement K2. No fading!!! I'm thrilled because I really love this thing and really wanted to keep it. In general, I still think Amazon still has to address the lighter text issue, but this Kindle is better in that area than the first two I had.

Hope all of you who are having problems get them resolved. Don't give up. Amazon CS said they would keep sending me Kindles until I got one that works and I took them up on that offer.

As promised in another thread, here are margaritas for all. Let's party!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

WOO HOO!!  Congratulations, I'm glad this one worked!!

I'm doing my sun test as soon as I finish my second cup of tea.  (not heading to work until noon today)

Too bad we can't have a real-life party for our Kindles!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

DD!!!

Congratulations, that's great news!  Susan, let us know as soon as you've checked.  (I just sat out on my deck with a sweatshirt on, it's 57 degrees, we're going to go on a picnic later.)

Betsy


----------



## katbird1 (Dec 10, 2008)

Just the news we (including your old "buddy"   ) wanted to hear this morning.  I'm so happy for you!

Kathy (and Travis, whose hiney is still in his recliner with his KK)


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

katbird1 said:


> Just the news we (including your old "buddy"  ) wanted to hear this morning. I'm so happy for you!
> 
> Kathy (and Travis, whose hiney is still in his recliner with his KK)


ha ha ha ha! Thanks, Kathy. As my husband told me when I first got my Kindle 1, you will have to have the K surgically removed from Travis' hand! Or have him surgically removed from that recliner! That's OK, we all know the feeling of being mesmerized by the Kindle. Trouble is, it doesn't wear off - not for me, anyway.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> DD!!!
> 
> Congratulations, that's great news! Susan, let us know as soon as you've checked. (I just sat out on my deck with a sweatshirt on, it's 57 degrees, we're going to go on a picnic later.)
> 
> Betsy


Thanks, Betsy. I am thrilled. Stay warm!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

TOOT TOOOT TOOOOOOTTTTTT TOOOOOOTTTTT

YAHOO FOR DD - let's hope it continues


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> WOO HOO!! Congratulations, I'm glad this one worked!!
> 
> I'm doing my sun test as soon as I finish my second cup of tea. (not heading to work until noon today)
> 
> Too bad we can't have a real-life party for our Kindles!


Thanks, Susan. I hope yours passes the test too. Make sure to let the sun shine directly on the screen and then turn a few pages. Let us know.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Wonderful news, DD! I am glad success finally is at hand.

L


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> TOOT TOOOT TOOOOOOTTTTTT TOOOOOOTTTTT
> 
> YAHOO FOR DD - let's hope it continues


Thanks, Dona. Keeping my fingers crossed. I plan to read by the pool today, so I'll know if it will hold up.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Wonderful news, DD! I am glad success finally is at hand.
> 
> L


Thanks, Leslie!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> DD!!!
> 
> Congratulations, that's great news! Susan, let us know as soon as you've checked. (I just sat out on my deck with a sweatshirt on, it's 57 degrees, we're going to go on a picnic later.)
> 
> Betsy


Yippee, no fading! I get to keep it! 
54 on my deck, and I don't get to have a picnic later


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Congratulations DD and Susan.  I think I better call my mom and have her check hers today.  She isn't even aware an issue exists.  
deb


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Party Time!​


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Oooh, pretty!  Methinks this calls for a celebratory chat some evening soon...  if DD and I can tear ourselves away from our new toys, that is.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey DD congrats!
(throws confetti in the air)
(lights a sparkler and waves it)
(sips a big margarita)
Let's enjoy our sparklers, confetti, margaritas and cake......
Too early in the day for cake (chocolate cake of course).
Yea!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Yahoo...I'll drink to that.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Hey DD congrats!
> (throws confetti in the air)
> (lights a sparkler and waves it)
> (sips a big margarita)
> ...


It is NEVER too early in the day for chocolate cake.


----------



## Zeronewbury (Feb 20, 2009)

Wah-hoo!  Fellow replacers rejoice!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Yippee, no fading! I get to keep it!
> 54 on my deck, and I don't get to have a picnic later


So happy for you, Susan!


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah for you! 


intinst said:


>


Yum!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

intinst said:


>


intinst, you really know how to make the party! That chocolate cake made me hungry.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, who ate some of the cake already?!?!?!

It's 61 on the deck now, but we're going to head out to Mason Neck, where the eagles fly free, and see if we can see any (although we see them frequently much closer to home, near Mount Vernon).  The sandwiches are made, I just have to pack everything and my husband is shaving.  Why he needs to shave to go on a picnic I don't know.   

Betsy


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

intinst said:


>


and of course, it is calorie and gluten-free  
thanks intinst


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Aravis60 said:


> Yeah for you! Yum!





Anju No. 469 said:


> and of course, it is calorie and gluten-free
> thanks intinst


That's the great thing about partying on the internet, the food guilt free and the drinks are nonalcoholic!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

intinst said:


> That's the great thing about partying on the internet, the food guilt free and the drinks are nonalcoholic!


I hope so because I'm the one who stole that piece of cake!


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

good to hear things worked out but i'd really like to know if your new kindle is a boy or girl?
congrats kz


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

kindle zen said:


> good to hear things worked out but i'd really like to know if your new kindle is a boy or girl?
> congrats kz


She's a girl. Named her Rae again. I just love that name and wanted to erase the memory of the bad K's from my memory and start all over. Is that verboten? 

edit: just dawned on me (pun intended) that Rae is appropriate because we've been through some 'sun' ray problems.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

It's your Kindle and you can do what you want to.
Sorry to sound like a song from the fifties, but there you go.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

intinst said:


> It's your Kindle and you can do what you want to.
> Sorry to sound like a song from the fifties, but there you go.


Ah, Leslie Gore, right? I just dated myself!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I'd already dated myself by knowing of the song!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, you two.
If we are not careful we will hijack this thread into the "drooping" skins one.
Yay for the good K2!


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

DD and Susan, I'm so happy for you!  I'm waiting for #5 and haven't lost hope yet.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

vg said:


> DD and Susan, I'm so happy for you! I'm waiting for #5 and haven't lost hope yet.


Oh my goodness, vg. Five?! I think I would go nuts! Hope you have better luck with the next one.


----------



## vsch (Mar 5, 2009)

I've been reading about the sun fading issue and honestly, I'm too chicken to take mine out to the deck.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

intinst said:


>


Intinst, you know the way to a girl's heart!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

vg said:


> DD and Susan, I'm so happy for you! I'm waiting for #5 and haven't lost hope yet.


Five?? All with the same fading problem?


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Congrats, DD!  You've had quite a time.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

vsch said:


> I've been reading about the sun fading issue and honestly, I'm too chicken to take mine out to the deck.


Well, better to know now than when the warranty is up. Just take it one step at a time...there you go...almost out... LOL


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I've been a little afraid to test mine out also.  We have had so much gloom & doom weather lately, that there hasn't been much opportunity since I read the detailed thread on how to do the test.

I'll be home Saturday & the forecast is for sunshine & 70+ degrees, so I am planning to check it out.  Hoping I will be celebrating spring AND having a non-fading Kindle screen.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Great DD. So happy for you.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

marianner said:


> Congrats, DD! You've had quite a time.


Yep. But all's well now. Thanks, marianner.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

lynninva said:


> I've been a little afraid to test mine out also. We have had so much gloom & doom weather lately, that there hasn't been much opportunity since I read the detailed thread on how to do the test.
> 
> I'll be home Saturday & the forecast is for sunshine & 70+ degrees, so I am planning to check it out. Hoping I will be celebrating spring AND having a non-fading Kindle screen.


Good luck, lynninva! Let us know how your K does.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Yep- all faded but to different degrees. I even asked CS if I was nuts and they assured me that the fades were too extreme and they will find me a good one. I hope so and I hope I don't wind up with a dark screen as a tradeoff.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I'll have mine on the rocks, no salt !


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Octochick said:


> I'll have mine on the rocks, no salt !


That one in the bottom right corner is just for you, Octochick!


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Those look so good!  Grats on a working Kindle!


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Mine's a keeper, too!  

It was a very bright day, temperature got above 70.  I had the rays shining directly on the screen & did the page forward test, with no fading.  

I am really glad.  I was afraid I would need to send it back & didn't want to get a refurbished one.  I'm attached to the one I have, but it doesn't have a name.  (I am really challenged with names of people - I didn't want to tax my brain by giving Kindle a name.)


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Woo Hoo Yeah!!!!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm asking a wierd question, but what did intinst post tht was in violation of photobuckets rules?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Would you believe a picture of a chocolate cake?


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Strange....


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Tell me about it...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey!  Where did my chocolate cake go??


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

We will try again...








Who knew chocolate cake could be copyrighted?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

And how did the photobucket people know that the first one was??


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

A very good question. Maybe there chocolate cake police that prowl all the internet, looking for someone who has used a picture of a copyrighted cake, so they can turn them in.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

intinst said:


> A very good question. Maybe there chocolate cake police that prowl all the internet, looking for someone who has used a picture of a copyrighted cake, so they can turn them in.


ROFL! Sounds like the basis for a funny movie.... maybe starring Peter Sellers?


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

sob - this one not only faded, but had a horrible case creak!  I tell you I'm now about to give up.  I live in So CA, and read outside so much that I really need one that holds up to the sun...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

vg,
I feel so sorry for you.
I was just outside in the bright sunlight reading on my lunch break.  With my K2 in full sunlight.
And no fade at all - changed pages a lot. And as I have said elsewhere no squeaky case at all - never from the first on Feb 25th.  In another thread, it was mentioned that the K2 plastic case had been damaged by the Amazon case hinge system.  I have it and the Medge Go with the same hingel. No problems.  My K2 has been rock solid since the first that I got it.  And while I originally felt that the background was too dark compared to the fonts, after 2.0.2 sometime, it seemed to me that my background got lighter.  Now I am truly happy.  
So I would recommend that you keep trying to "get a good one".  I have to assume that all the hundreds (maybe even thousands) of K2 users here on KB that have no complaints is because they "have no complaints" as in nothing to complain about.  So let's get you in the same situation - return it and demand a good one.
Just sayin......


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

thanks, geoffthomas,

The creak was a new one for me, too, and the Kindle was even fading from just sitting next to a window in full sun and trying to read. I just got back from the UPS store and am waiting on one for tomorrow.  I sent back two in one day, and received an email that one is back, but they don't have info on the other.  Hope it makes it - I was in a rush the day I dropped it off and didn't wait for the receipt so now I have no way to track it and no proof I dropped it off.  Everyone take a lesson from that and always get a receipt!  Hopefully it turns up in the next day or two....


----------

